# Schrittketten



## burn-out-heizer (21 September 2006)

Hallo Freunde des Technischen Wahn ;-)

Ich mache zur Zeit Abendschule und habe in einem Fach das Thema SPS bekommen. Hatte es zwar in der Ausbildung, ist aber schon 12 Jahre her.
Also, ich soll eine Präsentation zum Thema *SCHRITTKETTEN* machen und kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, was die Pädagogen von mir wollen. Eine Schrittlette ist doch einfach nur eine Folge von Abläufen, oder?
Könnt ihr mir da helfen und ggf. Material schicken?
MfG
Heizer


----------



## Ralle (22 September 2006)

Guckst du da:

http://www.steuerungen.hhs.ka.bw.schule.de/~cbucht/sps/schr.htm

oder gibst bei Google mal "Schrittkette" ein  .


----------



## mr.binford (23 September 2006)

HAI,

ich denke dass dein Lehrer etwas über die verschiedenen Möglichen 
Strukturen, mit/Ohne Verzweigung Loop usw. was hören möchte.

´Wenn du in einer Formelsammlung schaust, findest du eine gute aufstellung (Theorie).

Ich würde die ver. möglichkeiten grafisch (mit viso oder office) darstellen
dann eine praxis aufgabe (findest du in guten Automatisierungsbüchern)
in ein Struktugram un dann in eine Schrittkette beschreiben, dass sollte reichen Wichtig für Lehrkräfte ist die genaue Dokumentation der Schrittkette und denke dran immer von Oben nach unten programmieren, damit jeder Schritt einen Cycle durchlaufen wird.

FF


----------



## burn-out-heizer (23 September 2006)

Ok, vielen Dank.


----------

